# Temporary German Residence (Aufenthalterlaubnis) is expiring, want to stay as a tourist for 90 days



## Alpback (Apr 17, 2021)

I am an Australian national who has a residence permit that allows me to work in Germany. Unfortunately the company I worked for collapsed and we were all recently made redundant. 

My temporary residence permit expires at the end of July 2021, but I would like to stay in Germany / Schengen area a further 90 days (up until October 2021) as a tourist under the normal "visa-free entry" terms that I am eligible for as an Australian.

To do this, will I have to leave the Schengen area when my German residence permit expires and then re-enter to get a tourist visa stamp in my passport to allow the 90 day tourist "visa-free entry" period to start? Or is there another way I can covert my residence permit to a 90 day Schengen area "visa-free entry" while in still in Germany?

I would be very grateful for any assistance or guidance here. I have been searching long and hard to find information on this query, but I have consistently come up short!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Ask your local Ausländerbehörde. Among other things they might be willing to grant you a Fiktionsbescheinigung to extend your stay. You could probably plead hardship on the grounds that you can't easily return to Australia.


----------



## Alpback (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you for this information Nononymous. I did not realise I could ask the Ausländerbehörde general questions like this, but now see they have a contact form on their website for such things. Thanks again!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I would try to make an appointment (however that works right now) to explain the situation. Say that you're planning to leave but you want to stay on a bit because returning home may be difficult and you will have money to support yourself plus health insurance etc. Ask nicely and they probably give you an extra 90 days.


----------

